# Where is Curtis Wilbanks  aka  the gun doctor



## Early-14 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know a gunsmith named Curtis Wilbanks of Eastanollee, GA., aka the Gun Doctor.  After talking with him regarding the work I needed done on a gun barrel, I mailed it and a check to him for the agreed upon price.  That was almost 2 months ago.  I have tried several times during the last week to reach him and he hasn't responded to my phone messages or emails.  I am concerned about Curtis.
Thank you.
Howard Vendrick
  hdven@comcast.net


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the general consensus has been that he is an excellent gunsmith, and a very poor communicator.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 5, 2014)

Early-14 said:


> Does anyone know a gunsmith named Curtis Wilbanks of Eastanollee, GA., aka the Gun Doctor.  After talking with him regarding the work I needed done on a gun barrel, I mailed it and a check to him for the agreed upon price.  That was almost 2 months ago.  I have tried several times during the last week to reach him and he hasn't responded to my phone messages or emails.  I am concerned about Curtis.
> Thank you.
> Howard Vendrick
> hdven@comcast.net[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis does good work. But if you want it done quickly you have to go sit with him while he works.  He don't live far from me. A lot of guys I know will go over there and hang out with him while he works on their guns. They all come back grinning and bragging about how Curtis worked the magic on their gun.


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 6, 2014)

awesome gun smith! 
he's a hoot to hang out with and talk to too 
all of the work that he has done for me has been while I waited for it at his shop


----------



## 16gauge (Apr 7, 2014)

He  had a shotgun barrel of mine for over a year and it took extraordinary means to get it back.  Good luck is all I can say.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 7, 2014)

Ditto on going to his shop and hanging out while he does the work. what I did.

But, I also have a friend that sent in a shotgun and it also took beyond extraordinary means to get his gun back.


----------



## Gun Docc (Apr 7, 2014)

guy's ,
when you have done this as long as i have then one tends to stay extremely busy at all times of the year and yes some types of shotgun barrel work i stay backlogged at least 6 months out,
no problems other than it is hard to keep up sometimes but i try as i only got two hands


----------



## Early-14 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Cutis  The gun docc*

I received my 870  barrel today,  my contacts with Curtis  Indicated that the time would not be a problem and that our working relationship was most important to me.  The work on the barrel was done right, thank you Curtis.  For the other guys on the line please keep in mind, If you want something done and done right.  Call on the guy that is busy.  I would like to remain a customer of Curtis Wilbanks.


----------

